# conicals for a CVA accura?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had a chance to fondle a couple at Scheel's and Sportsman's and I love the feel of them. I'm seriously considering getting one in the future. I've always preferred shooting conicals over sabots. I was just curious if this particular black powder rifle has a rate of twist that will shoot them well. Does anybody know or have experience shooting them?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes. I have an Accura v2 that can shoot good groups with a power belt (bleh), but I've also had really good results with hornady fpb's and 95gr of BH. I've only shot one pack of Thor's after getting the size and really liked how they shot. But availability of them is tough which is why I don't shoot them more. 
Any particular reason you don't like a saboted bullet?


----------

